

The Crazy Keyboards of Yesteryear could lead us to a better typing future. - JacobAldridge
http://www.slate.com/articles/arts/design/2012/12/crazy_looking_keyboards_that_never_caught_on.html

======
QuantumQuux
For some reason I just can't see corded keyboards as the future of small touch
devices. There are lots of cool things that can be done with swipes and
gestures, increasing the productivity of one or both thumbs, but unless you're
just thinking about a keyboard with a bunch of thumb combinations for everyone
to learn (which would look just as clunky as qwerty on a small screen) Then
multi touch keyboards will only compound any problems qwerty has right now.

------
DanBC
Split keyboards are patent encumbered. I remember some software project that
allowed users to type one handed on a regular keyboard, with half the keyboard
mapped to the other half when a key was held / toggled. They had to stop
because of patents. (I can't find it in Google at the moment, I'll try again a
bit later.)

People are hesitant to move from what they know to something that 'might' be
better (qwerty is good enough for most people, and if you've never had RSI you
probably don't care enough to move to dvorak) - couple that with innovation-
stifling patents and new keyboards don't have much chance.

